# معادلة رياضية بين التوصيلية الكهربائية ec ونسبة الاملاح الذائبة tds



## اسماعيل ذياب (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اود الحصول على معلومات حول موضوع معادلة رياضية بين التوصيلية الكهربائية ec ونسبة الاملاح الذائبة tds
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## abue tycer (12 يوليو 2010)

*دراسة للعلاقة بين التوصيل الكهربائي للماء ومحتوى الاملاح الذائبة*

بشكل عام
tds = 0.55 to 0.7 ec
والدراسة المرفقة بها كل التفاصيل مع تحياتي


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (12 يوليو 2010)

الاخ العزيز
شكرا" على الرد والمعلومات جداً مفيدة


----------



## محمد هباش (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة وجعلكم الله عونا فى العلم دوما


----------



## weswes (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
على فكرة العلاقة بيت التوصيليه كميه الاملاح الذائبة تحدد طبقا للملح المذاب وليس كل الاملاح سواء فمثلا 
NaOH , NaCl, NaCO3, etc فكل واحد منهم ل علاقته الخاصه به


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (26 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------

